# Q is a very jumpy hendgehog



## SiegeRichters (Apr 5, 2012)

I've had Q with me for a little over 2 months now. He's always been a well mannered little hedgie. He never clicks at me. He never curls up (except when he's sleeping) when I handle him. I can confidently say that we've adjusted to each other quite well. In fact, he almost doesn't spike me anymore. He is also comfortable enough to eat his mealies from my hand. The thing that bothers me though is that he's extremely nervous whenever I'm around. He always hides when he knows that I'm in the apartment. When I pick him up, he will hiss(huff) a bit but will eventually let me carry him. He would constantly try to run off though. When I set him down on my tummy, he will start shaking and breathing really fast and then try to run away from me and hide. He would also "jump" and huff every time I try to pet / touch him or when he gets startled with sudden movements. I'm not sure what else I can do to improve things between us. Will he get any better with more bonding time?

Suggestions anyone?









He's really adorable but he gets startled often.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

at 12 weeks old he couldbe quilling and some hedgehogs are really grumpy with quilling. 

try to cuddle with him in a blanket of snugle bag in a dim room instead of placeing him out in the open. he might feel more secure 

have you tried putting a shirt youve worn over night in his cage so he can snuggle with it?


----------



## SiegeRichters (Apr 5, 2012)

Quillzmom said:


> at 12 weeks old he couldbe quilling and some hedgehogs are really grumpy with quilling.
> 
> try to cuddle with him in a blanket of snugle bag in a dim room instead of placeing him out in the open. he might feel more secure
> 
> have you tried putting a shirt youve worn over night in his cage so he can snuggle with it?


Dim room, huh? Ok, I'll try that. Thanks.

Well, he's pretty much done quilling and he's been jumpy and nervous since Day 1. I also did that shirt trick the same day I got him. He was a lot better after that but he hasn't really improved further after that.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

It takes lots and lots of patience. Some hedgehogs may never warm up to humans at all. Some hedgehogs are cuddlers(by cuddlers, I mean that they think of their human as a warm, heated bed, perfect for sleeping on), or explorers(meaning that everything is a jungle gym and they don't like staying still), or hedgehogs that just don't feel comfortable around humans and need to run away and hide.

Some people are lucky and have hedgehogs that permit regular handling. There are some people who have hedgehogs that want nothing to do with them, and may even actively try to bite them. It all takes patience. And lots of it. 2 months is nothing to the years of hard work some others may have put into their hedgehog. 

You have to remember that they are prey animals. Any tiny movement could be a predator, ready to pounce and eat them. My boy will still huff at every little noise, every little movement. He could be sleeping in my lap, and I would reach for the remote, and he'd hiss.


----------



## lovemaxaroni (May 18, 2012)

These replies are great! I've recently been having a problem with my hedgie and it has been making me very sad. She used to be very social with me, she would even snuggle up against me while i watched tv. However, ever since I built her new c&c cage and changed her diet she has been basically terrified of me, or seemingly so. She constantly runs and attempts to hide, when I do pick her up she squirms and tries to jump even when im standing. I tried to cup her in my hands and calm her down, only to notice her leg twitching and feel her heart racing. I have never mishandled her and I just don't know what to do at this point. She is about 9 months old now and has only started acting this way in the last two to three weeks. She wasn't even this bad when she went through her first quilling. I suppose I'll just get the same answers Siege was given, but if anyone has any new insight I would be very happy to get my lovebug back to normal.


----------



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

I am having the same problems as well. My little angel turned into a little terror! I have no idea why. I am even beginning to consider pregnancy again even though she hasn't been with a boy for almost two months.


----------

